# sick fish?



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

my friend gave me a clownfish and fire goby this xmas, this few days,its has black spot developing on his body, is it a disease? will this affect other fish in the tank?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

carollam0512 said:


> my friend gave me a clownfish and fire goby this xmas, this few days,its has black spot developing on his body, is it a disease? will this affect other fish in the tank?


Is it new shipment or been with your friend for awhile?

Certain black spots with clownfish can be coral stings (from LPS or zoo)


----------



## carollam0512 (Jan 11, 2012)

i think is new frm shipment..some research said coral sting alsi, hope is not black ick, as those spot is not uniform pin dot X~X


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Black ich?? Never heard of that 

I'm going to go with stings. Can't really see it in the picture though.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

mmatt said:


> Black ich?? Never heard of that
> 
> I'm going to go with stings. Can't really see it in the picture though.


black ich is another parasite that can only be treated with Formalin, but it is more commonly encounter in tangs.

If it is a fresh shipment, you have more things to worry about than black ich or black burn marks.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

My vote goes to stings as well.

My sebae clownfish didn't have any black spots until it started rubbing up on my favia's sweeper tentacles (weirdo fish I tell you!). Soon after it started doing that, my clownfish had those black spots.


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

It looks like stings or a pigment issue to me as well. I've seen a similar look to perfectly healthy clowns before.


----------

